# DER Tor des Monats (1xGif)



## Marco2 (30 Sep. 2018)

​

*Bundesliga - 6. Spieltag:
VfB Stuttgart - Werder Bremen zum 1:1 Ausgleich für die Bremer.*:WOW:


----------



## Rolli (30 Sep. 2018)

Ja so ein Schläfchen auf dem Platz hat schon was


----------



## 307898X2 (30 Sep. 2018)

:thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Ludger77 (30 Sep. 2018)

Wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung oder so ähnlich!


----------



## comatron (30 Sep. 2018)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ja so ein Schläfchen auf dem Platz hat schon was



Wenn er weitergeschlafen hätte, wäre es nur Eckball gewesen.


----------

